# Starting up the Mysql server

## teon

Hi,

   Coming from a RH background, starting a RH server is just a matter of /etc/rc.d/init.d/mysqld start

After emerging mysql , I am unable to get the server started. I see a safe_mysqld file and a /var/run/mysqld but have beem unsuccessful so far. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks

T  :Cool: 

----------

## mksoft

Gentoo's init scripts are placed in /etc/init.d, so to start mysql:

```
/etc/init.d/mysql start
```

You must be root to run that and if you su to root, don't forget to run

```
su -
```

to have sbin added to the path.

If you want mysql to run at startup, you'll need to add it to the default runlevel

```
rc-update add mysql default
```

as root of course.

This is the doc you'll want to read for more info.

----------

## kyptin

I know it seems obvious, but always check the Manual.  Specifically, try Section 2.4.

-Jeff T.

----------

